# Helmets don't fit me!



## The Grimmer (Oct 20, 2010)

Okay so I've tried on several helmets and i can't seem to find one that fits 'perfectly'. (snug and no wobble) I have quite an oval shaped head that's about 59/60cm.
So here's what I've tried:

TLD D2 - L - too small 
XL - FITS THE BEST but too big? - still wobbles about
THE - couple of different models - XL - Too small
661 evo - L - too small and round, presses forehead but still wobbles!
661 comp - L - top of head fits, but still a bit wobbly.
URGE - L/XL - too round/small
Giro remedy - L - too big
Bell drop - L - too big

I was wearing the TLD D2 in XL/XXL up until last week when i crashed - I landed on the top of my head and it definitely saved my bacon. 
I need a new helmet and was going to get the same one but realised it's probably too big as it wobbles on my head and i can push the chin guard up to my nose. Every helmet I try on does this though, even if the top of it's too small. And none have pressed my cheeks in like they are supposed to.
Does anyone have any suggestions for big oval heads? I'm getting quite annoyed with trying to find one now! Next on my list is the POC cortex in L - think it'll be too small though :/


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

Can you do a dot Moto helmet? Try an Arai.


----------



## The Grimmer (Oct 20, 2010)

Well I'm trying to stay clear of MX helmets - i know a lot of people use them but i prefer to know my helmet is made for lower speed crashes. I live in the UK too, so i'm mostly going off CRC stock.


----------



## Foxbat (Feb 14, 2006)

I have a similarly oval head shape and I had a large D2 that fit ok. I recently tried a medium and large in the D3, the new Bell Drop 9, and the Fox Rampage Pro Carbon. The D3 and Drop 9 didn't fit snuggly or had pressure points but when I put the medium Fox on it felt perfect. Very snug and comfortable. You might want to give it a try. Every helmet manufacturer has a different model for the shape of the average human head so I've found trying them all on is the only way to find a good fit.


----------



## The Grimmer (Oct 20, 2010)

Okay thanks, i'd rather not pay £300 for a helmet, maybe the normal rampage will fit similarly? I'll try it. Trouble is I have to order them and send them back when they don't fit, cause there's no shop near me that has a big selection :/


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

Specialized isn't on that list...might as well give 'em a try.


----------



## Foxbat (Feb 14, 2006)

The Grimmer said:


> Okay thanks, i'd rather not pay £300 for a helmet, maybe the normal rampage will fit similarly? I'll try it. Trouble is I have to order them and send them back when they don't fit, cause there's no shop near me that has a big selection :/


Yeah, I had the same problem sending stuff back and forth via UPS. I figure its worth it compared to a trip to the ER.


----------



## The Grimmer (Oct 20, 2010)

Yeah I know i agree, but it's just such a ball ache. Also I still find it hard to tell if a helmet fits or not! I prefer it slightly lose that so tight it is uncomfortable. But both my old helmets i could move my face around quite a lot in it :/ ..it obviously worked though


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

The Grimmer said:


> Yeah I know i agree, but it's just such a ball ache. Also I still find it hard to tell if a helmet fits or not! I prefer it slightly lose that so tight it is uncomfortable. But both my old helmets i could move my face around quite a lot in it :/ ..it obviously worked though


Just crash gently...you'll be fine...


----------



## gretch (Aug 27, 2010)

Bubble wrap? Seriously though, try a Bell Full 9 or my favourite feeling helmet of all time the Kali Avatar...


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

Did you try a D3? I know they are a bit pricey but they are nice. There is the Fox Rampage and you could also try Kali helmets.


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

Yes he tried a D3.

I too have a melon head. i used to have a Giro Remedy in medium. Tried the large on, but was way too big. The medium was a bit snug, but after cramming my head in for the first few rides, it broke-in and wasn't "noticeably" too tight. Bearable, might be a better word. When it was time to get a new helmet, I ended up getting a Fox V3R, was on sale for 50% off. Ordered an XL without ever trying one on, and it is much more comfortable than the Remedy. Have taken some hard slams, and it has shrugged all of them off and kept me safe. The cheek area could stand to be a bit more snug for my tastes. I am going to get some new pads, for a size L, and just install the cheek pads. Should be a bit thicker than my XL pads, and I believe the L and XL use the same shell and eps. I have tried on a large D3, which felt too small. Only had experience with those 3 models.

The Fox V3R I have is out of production I believe, I think 2013 was the last model year. But, they can be found in abundance on the internet. Much of the time being discounted. I would recommend it for sure. The Rampage carbon looks awesome, would love to try one on. Has good reviews from what I have seen.


----------



## jtnord (Jun 5, 2010)

Subscribed. 

I have a 62cm egg head and no DH shops near by to try helmets on. I currently have a cheap 661 Moto helmet but its heavy, massive in size (not fit), a little small, and seems that general consensus is moto helmets aren't as protective for DH. So I am considering my options though not in a hurry.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

for 59.5-60 is the best the XL POC Cortex Mips!
or the TLD AIR MX Large
that wil fits you like a glove!


----------



## The Grimmer (Oct 20, 2010)

I haven't actually tried a D3 on, only a D2 - but again, I would rather not pay £300+ for a helmet that may get written off in a few months like my last one! - Also not too keen on MX helmets but considering them. I am going to try the POC cortex flow(L/XL), and then maybe a fox rampage (L or XL) or giro remedy (M) Thanks for your advice, I'll keep looking back here at all your suggestions if the ones I try don't fit!


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

maybe a d3 XL


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

FYI to OP - The Rampage carbon is completely different from the regular Rampage. The carbon is all new, from the ground up, completely different helmet from anything theyve made before. You would figure that since they are both made by Fox, that the sizing would be similar. Dont be so sure, could be drastic differences between the two. Keep us posted, this is a useful thread. Subscribing for future reference


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

okay.. if your had is oval and near 60cm check the d3 XL this helmet is for special head format...


----------



## musikron (Jan 16, 2013)

Same problem, I settled on a Kali Avita, about $65. I forget I have it on.


----------



## thansen (Jul 18, 2010)

I was in the same boat, went with the Kali Avatar and it fits great.


----------



## mbell (Sep 9, 2008)

Have any of you guys tried on the Bell Helmets? How do they compare to TLD in sizing?


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

What about the Nema Player? Slightly below the GBP300 mark and one of the better fitting helmets I've tried. I've tried a Specialized Deviant, a 661 Bravo, a THE One, a TLD D2, a TLD D3, a Fly Racing Default and a Giro Remedy.
D3s can be found on Ebay for cheaper than GBP300, with shipping. 
There has been something discussed on the fit of a D3 over on Ridemonkey about getting a D3 to fit with a slight mod done to the liner.


----------



## The Grimmer (Oct 20, 2010)

mbell said:


> Have any of you guys tried on the Bell Helmets? How do they compare to TLD in sizing?


Yeah I've tried a large bell drop and it was huge, similar size to a large giro remedy, I find them bigger than my XL/XXL TLD

Also cheers, the nema does look good actually, still looking at cheaper options at the moment. I'll post up how my quest of finding the right helmet goes and ill say what shape they all are and their sizing, and hopefully it'll help other people out there too.


----------



## The Grimmer (Oct 20, 2010)

Right just received the POC in L/XL- and it seems to fit very well - doesn't wobble - cheeks are nice and tight etc. HOWEVER - there is a pressure point on my forehead and the back of my head. Now seeing as the helmet fits the best i'm tempted to keep it and hope it'll bed in/won't be a problem. Is this a mistake? I've had the helmet on for ~10 minutes now and it's not too bad.
When i take the liner out it fits well but obviously wobbles around more. Is it worth keeping and perhaps altering the liner somehow? - it's only 2/3mm thick but it makes a huge difference without it in.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Well i mean a helmet isnt suppose to be loose on your head.. Suppose to have a snug fit , give it time to break in .


----------



## masterofnone (Jun 21, 2009)

An old girlfriend had a story about how a childhood friend couldn't find hats that fit, so they asked him "have you tried a bucket?" Sorry, stoopid story but I couldn't resist


----------



## The Grimmer (Oct 20, 2010)

aedubber said:


> Well i mean a helmet isnt suppose to be loose on your head.. Suppose to have a snug fit , give it time to break in .


Yeah i understand that, but in this case i just think the helmet is the wrong shape again (too round) or possible just a few mm too small - i realised it wouldn't be comfortable wearing it on long DH runs when i took it off and the skin on my forehead was swollen up. Looks like another to go on the doesn't list.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

what head size you have like a melone oval or more round or what? whay you buy before try?


----------



## jtnord (Jun 5, 2010)

8664 said:


> whay you buy before try?


Some people dont have shops near by that stock every option possible + some people aren't average sized. Combine the two and you usually dont have a choice, at least I dont.

Im fortunate to be able to learn from The Grimmer's experiences before I start looking myself.


----------



## The Grimmer (Oct 20, 2010)

Yeah I have an oval head that is long front to back. It's about 59-60cm.
And no there are no bike stores that stock full face helmets near me - although because I get free return to CRC I am working my way through their helmets


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

long head from front to back are very rare to find a perfect size, but if you say the TLD2 fits like me, than the poc is same oval..... check to take out maximum the rear pad like same level as the helmet end.. or maybe a six six one... giro M is same like the TLD2 or the MX TLD air large


----------



## lhanson (Sep 3, 2011)

8664 said:


> long head from front to back are very rare to find a perfect size, but if you say the TLD2 fits like me, than the poc is same oval..... check to take out maximum the rear pad like same level as the helmet end.. or maybe a six six one... giro M is same like the TLD2 or the MX TLD air large


POC all the way for oval heads. I wear a size small and was always on clapse of sm but with med hieght to cover the length of my dome. Slide a trabec on at seaotter and was like no freaking way a helmet that I have been searching for all my life. Im getting a dh helmet from them soon as well.


----------



## The Grimmer (Oct 20, 2010)

lhanson said:


> POC all the way for oval heads.


Maybe for smaller heads, but the L/XL pushed on my forehead too much still.
Just tried on a Fly Default in XL and it fits - but is a bit wobbly (very wide helmet) - gonna try it in L and see if it still fits on the forehead.
Got a Fox Rampage coming in XL too so will say how that fits.


----------



## The Grimmer (Oct 20, 2010)

So, just tried the Fly Default in L and it seems to fit my 59cm head pretty well! - Also tried the Fox rampage (regular) in XL and that also fits. I'm finding it hard to choose between the two. The rampage is rated higher in safety i think (ASTM), but the fly seems to fit a bit more snugly - and i think it looks cooler, which could be swaying my favor..
They are both still a little bit wobbly though (not as tight on the side of the head/cheeks as i would like)- but both pretty comfortable.

So should i go for the (potentially) slightly less safe helmet just because it fits a bit more snug (has better ventilation, and i think looks better) than the fox rampage?


----------



## MTT77 (Aug 24, 2010)

I also have a longer front to back head. Ordered and returned 661 and Giro before finding a Fox Rampage that fits perfectly. I say go with the Fox. I love it


----------



## PublicEnemy (Mar 10, 2011)

I would try a tld d3 in a size xl. Then I would remove the headliner(comes out very easy so you can wash) and then use pieces of helmet foam/even parts of another tld headliner under the main liner to snug it up a bit where you need it. Could mess around with the different size cheek pads as well. Just a thought


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Glad I found this thread... I'm finding almost the exact same fit issues as the OP... I'm ordering a bunch of helmets from Amazon to try and return as needed... So far, XL 661 Evo Wired too small - especially in the jaw piece oddly. Yet Large Giro Remedy waaay too big. XL Fox Rampage squeezes my forehead and rides way high. XL 661 Comp feels ok, but sits low, and feels a bit under-padded.

Got a M Giro Remedy (regular and CF) on order now, as well as Fly Default in L and XL. Hopefully one of these works... I'm losing hope.


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

From what I've tried, the Dissident helmets from Specialized, have a slightly more oval shape to their fit,compared to their Deviant and Deviant II helmets.


----------



## mbell (Sep 9, 2008)

I've got a large head (7 7/8 hat size) and I just got a Bell "Full 9" size XXL. It really fits well, after yu get past the sticker shock.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

FINALLY found a helmet that fits perfectly... Fly Default XL! My snowmobile helmet is a Fly, so not surprised this fit... didn't realize they made MTB full face helmets... thanks to Grimmer's post I checked it out. The search is over! 

Giro Remedy L too big, Remedy M too small... Fly Default L too small... Fox Rampage XL fits but shape is wrong - pressed on my forehead and made it ride high... 661 Evo XL too small, 661 Comp XL fit but something about it bugged me - like the mouthpiece was way too far away from my jaw.


----------



## The Grimmer (Oct 20, 2010)

LCW said:


> FINALLY found a helmet that fits perfectly... Fly Default XL! My snowmobile helmet is a Fly, so not surprised this fit... didn't realize they made MTB full face helmets... thanks to Grimmer's post I checked it out. The search is over!
> 
> Giro Remedy L too big, Remedy M too small... Fly Default L too small... Fox Rampage XL fits but shape is wrong - pressed on my forehead and made it ride high... 661 Evo XL too small, 661 Comp XL fit but something about it bugged me - like the mouthpiece was way too far away from my jaw.


Yeah pretty much the same as me but you're head is a bit bigger - Fly is a good choice, ridden with it a few times now and not noticed any uncomfort, it's quite warm and the cheeks could be a bit closer in but apart from that it's the best.


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm in the same boat as you with a large oval shaped head (front to back). Try an XL Kali Savara. Inexpensive and lightweight with plenty of vents. I really like the looks of mine too. For an "introductory" helmet, you get a ton of features usually only found in high-end helmets:

Fiberglass shell with EPS liner
Integrated Airflow System with 14 Vents
Antibacterial, removable, washable liner
Safety compliance: EN 1078 or CPSC, ASTM F2040, ASTM F2032, ASTM F1952

I feel I also need to mention again how light it feels on your head. :thumbsup:

A lot of resorts are using them for rentals because they are a really good helmet at a reasonable price. Plus you won't be heartbroken when you crash on it. TLD D3s are sweet, but I think the sticker price also encourages people to wear them past their service life and not replace them as often as they should.

While trying to find you a link to one, I realized most places are sold out. These guys have 2 more left in XL and with the $10 off coupon it'll only cost you $89 to try.
Kali Protectives Savara Full Face Helmet

If you want other colors, Amazon has some in stock with free shipping so price is a wash.
Amazon.com: Kali Protectives Us Savara Celebrity Bike Helmet: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## tweasol (Mar 20, 2009)

Guys, I appreciate the info here. Right now I'm in the process of upgrading my trail lid and looking into a full-face helmet. 

I'm still at a toss up between the Bell Super (L) and the TLD A1 (L/XL). I bought the Super but wore it for 15 minutes and felt pressure on the forehead so I think I'm gonna go and switch it for the A1. 

I also tried on a POC which was okay but the Super and TLD were better. 

Any other suggestions would be great! 

As far as the helmets discussed in this thread, I plan on trying Kali and Fly - great tips!


----------



## R531 (Oct 27, 2013)

I have a long narrow head (think Jon-Luc Picard), too and I have trouble finding helmets that fit. I recently bought a Giro Phase and you can add that to the list of helmets that DON'T fit this head shape. When I was shopping for motorcycle helmets, I found Arai was the only manufacturer that paid any attention to head shapes https://www.araiamericas.com/default.aspx?pageid=132 and I found one that fit me well. They have 3 product lines for 3 basic head shapes, but no two heads are exactly alike. For now, trying on many helmets and sharing information on forums like this are all we can do. In the future, we will walk into a LBS and stand on an X on the floor and lasers will 3D map our heads and send the data to the manufacturer of our choice and a CNC router will mill the interiors of helmets to the shapes of our heads before they are shipped to us. Or we will make our own helmets in our 3D printers. Maybe we should petition Arai to start making bicycle helmets.


----------

